# Having some fun at Northstar GoPro



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

great edit looks like your group is having alot of fun, keep progressing


----------



## DREAM-faw (Jun 19, 2011)

gprider_capita said:


> great edit looks like your group is having alot of fun, keep progressing


Thanks!! sucks though. One of my brother had a real bad accident out there during our last trip so were in a time out zone for a while...


----------

